# February games...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

How many wins do you think the Hornets can pull off in February?

Wed 1 Chicago 
Sat 4 L.A. Lakers 
Mon 6 @ New Jersey 
Wed 8 Seattle 
Fri 10 New York 
Sat 11 @ Minnesota 
Mon 13 Washington
Wed 15 Portland 
Tue 21 @ Indiana 
Wed 22 Utah 
Sat 25 @ Utah 
Sun 26 @ Portland 
Tue 28 @ Seattle

8 maybe? 5 of these teams will be first meetings of the season.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Wed 1 Chicago W
Sat 4 L.A. Lakers W 
Mon 6 @ New Jersey L 
Wed 8 Seattle L
Fri 10 New York W
Sat 11 @ Minnesota L 
Mon 13 Washington W
Wed 15 Portland W
Tue 21 @ Indiana L
Wed 22 Utah W
Sat 25 @ Utah L 
Sun 26 @ Portland L
Tue 28 @ Seattle L

6 is a possibillity.
With some luck, we may even win 8, always be optimistic.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

It doesn't seem to be the toughest stretch of games. 6 is my guess...7 is also a strong possibility IMO...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If they could get back to playing well I don't see any games that they couldn't win,but that hardly means they will.Another really big thng is the number of games against teams they are competing with for playoff spots.Two with Seattle,Two with Utah,one each with the Lakers and Wolves. Winning those games would be relatively more important than winning the others.I'll say nine games just to be hopeful.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

1st win of February! Supermati you were right on this one.

N.O. 100
Chicago 95


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> 1st win of February! Supermati you were right on this one.
> 
> N.O. 100
> Chicago 95


Hope i'm right with the wins and wrong with the losses.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<!--StartFragment --> <TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align="left"> L.A. Clippers <SUP>5 </SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">26</TD> <TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">17</TD> <TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">0.605 </TD> <TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">8.5</TD> <TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">14-9 </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center"></TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">
</TD> </TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align="left"> Memphis <SUP>6</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">26</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">19</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">0.578</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">9.5 </TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">18-10</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center"> </TD> 
</TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align="left"> L.A. Lakers <SUP>7</SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">24</TD> <TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">21</TD> <TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">0.533 </TD> <TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">11.5 </TD> <TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">10-14</TD> 
<TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center"></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align="left"> NO/ <SUP>8 </SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">23</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">22</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">0.511</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">12.5</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">14-12</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center"> </TD> 
</TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd align="left"> Utah <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">22</TD> <TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">24</TD> <TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">0.478</TD> <TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">14.0</TD> <TD class=gSGRowOdd align="center">10-14</TD>

</TD> </TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven align="left"> Minnesota <SUP></SUP> </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">21</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">23</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">0.477</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">14.0</TD> <TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">13-15</TD> 
<TD class=gSGRowEven align="center">
If the Hornets beat the Lakers that would put them in the 7th seed.If the Grizzlies don't get hold of a quality PG then they might slip back too.You have to worry that the trade has reinvigorated the Wolves,so it would be really great to beat the Lakers and catch them.Kobe might be upset since he shot about 30% from the floor and was held under 30 tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

To catch the Lakers the Hornets will need to beat the Lakers *AND* the Lakers will need to lose to Charlotte on Friday (don't think this will happen). But the Hornets are definitely sneaking up on the Lakers. :banana:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I realized that the Lakers had a friday game a few minutes after I made that post...Wonder what I did to make it look so stupid.The Bobcats used to be able to play tough against everyone and if they weren't plagued by injuries they would have a fair shot in this game because they would have Gerald Wallace to guard Kobe.Hell even their mascot Rufus the Bobcat broke his paw the other day.They can barely field a team right now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> I realized that the Lakers had a friday game a few minutes after I made that post...Wonder what I did to make it look so stupid.The Bobcats used to be able to play tough against everyone and if they weren't plagued by injuries they would have a fair shot in this game because they would have Gerald Wallace to guard Kobe.Hell even their mascot Rufus the Bobcat broke his paw the other day.They can barely field a team right now.


I don't think it looks stupid. But I'm :rofl: at your comment about the mascot Rufus! You're right. If the Bobcats weren't so bogged down with injuries they could possibly beat this Lakers team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That wasn't a joke the mascot really broke his hand


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> That wasn't a joke the mascot really broke his hand


Oh no!! I thought you were joking! There must be some truth in "when it rains, it pours".


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> That wasn't a joke the mascot really broke his hand



That's messed up. I wonder if their ball boy broke his leg trying to sweep the court...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="teamTitles" align="center" valign="middle">BOBCATS 112 </td><td class="teamTitles" align="left" valign="middle"></td><td class="teamTitles" align="center" valign="middle"> LAKERS 102 </td><td class="teamTitles" align="left" valign="middle"></td></tr></tbody></table>
Win tomorrow tonight and the Hornets are one half game ahead of the Lakers and in the 7th seed.That would be a pretty good thing as I think that Minnesota will probably make a good run at the playoffs now.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

2 first games of February results in W's! :banana: Now on to the Nets Monday.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nets have won ten straight at home,today Vince Carter had a triple double at home against the Heat too.They have a game thread up and a lot of their posters think that Jason Kidd can't guard Chris Paul because he has trouble with quick guards(Chris would definitely qualify).Should be pretty interesting.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Supermati, you've gotten the first 3 correct so far.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> Supermati, you've gotten the first 3 correct so far.


Wow, I hope I'm wrong about Seattle.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Wow, I hope I'm wrong about Seattle.



I hope you're wrong too. :biggrin: What I really hope is that Paul's tailbone will be ok. He fell kind of hard on it last night.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

4-1 so far in the month of Feb.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

5-1 in February so far! :banana:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets are 15-6 since New Years and 12-17 in 2005.Four of their losses are to teams in the playoffs and the one to Atlanta was without CP.I bet that their record since New Years is pretty high up.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Last season this time the Hornets were 10-41.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Let's see these are the only teams I checked since I was sure they'd have pretty good records in 2006.Kind of doubt that many other teams have been as good.I looked at the Nets and they have lost basically all their road games this year so they'd have been at the bottom of this list.


Dallas------- 17-3
Detroit------ 17-3
San Antonio 15-3
Hornets -----15-6
Clippers----- 14-6
Suns---------14-7


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

7-1 so far in the month of February! :banana:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Really, we are doing great, we are even getting better.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Really, we are doing great, we are even getting better.


Providing everyone stays healthy, I think they will be even better during the 2nd half of the season. I am so happy they were able to win those games with Paul sitting out.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Tue 21 @ Indiana* 
Wed 22 Utah 
Sat 25 @ Utah 
Sun 26 @ Portland 
Tue 28 @ Seattle

The Pacers have been playing great ball lately,won five out of six I believe and they are pretty good at home.Also Anthony Johnson will primarily be guarding CP and it should be interesting to see how well that works out.I would be kind of surprised if we could win that one.It would be really great if the Hornets could start building some confidence on the road.

You have to think that they have a really good chance to win the last four games if they can continue their strong play.Would really be nice to get the head to head tiebreaker with the Jazz too.I thought I was being overly optimistic when I said they could win 9 games this month,but now that would be a letdown.Thirty games left in the season and I figure the Hornets make the playoffs if they can only win 16 and get to 45 wins.Starting out well after the break may determine how they end up in the standings.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets still 8-3 this month with two games you would hope they could win left.That home loss against Utah sort of irks me if not for that the Hornets would still have the sixth seed.Plus I have the bad feeling that we might not have had a win to spare.It's going to be really tough to win games at such a rate next month...Unlikely in fact.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So we finish 9-4. At the beginning of this thread we predicted anywhere between 6-8 wins so finishing with 9 is pretty good.


----------

